# Player(s) in Hamburg DE?



## Dextra (May 7, 2013)

i'd like to get in on and/or start a monthly game, in english. i live near blankenese sbahn.

i've played dozens of games, would really like to learn pathfinder.

hubby and 18 y-o daughter are also interested in chucking some dice and/or board games.


----------

